# Remote key fob stopped working



## Joshdlm (Jul 30, 2019)

Hi everybody !

I have a 2006 NISSAN X-TRAIL T30 here in Australia. The remote key started to malfunction so I change the battery, but after that it stopped working. After some searches, found that it needs to be reprogrammed. I tried this procedure : www.hudsonnissancharleston.com/how-to-reprogram
Steps 1 to 3 are OK but when pressing the lock button on the fob, nothing happens.
I think the remote key is OK because when I remove the battery then put it back while in the car, hazard lights flash twice so the car seems to well detect the fob.
Now the thing is, I went to several Nissan here and they ask 160 dollars... Not feeling like paying this amount for a 5 minutes trick.

Anybody here that can help on that ? Maybe the procedure is slightly different, I tried several other found on the Internet with no luck so far.

Thanks for reading!

Josh


----------



## quadraria10 (Jul 6, 2010)

Above is a video of it being done on a Maxima. Its the same procedure for the x trail. I have done it on my T30.
If that does not work my guess is that the somehow the lock button on the fob has been damaged, and needs to replaced. For what its worth a 4 button style fob (with trunk opening) used on Altimas from 2002 to 2006 will also work and can be programmed. I happened to have an old one and tried it when reprogramming a new remote to replace the set of keys my wife lost. Sadly, it does not work to pop open the rear door but works fine for locking and unlocking the car. Good luck with it.


----------

